# Hi Guys, Another Newbie -



## Len (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have built a small pocket watch collection over the last ten years, and only this morning I found this site. Like most people, I started with full watches and then moved onto interesting movements. Most recently, I have started dismantling, cleaning and oiling the movements. I am looking forward to learning from you guys.

I have been reading some of the threads on fusee chains and agree that they can tighten up due to their environment. I believe that most mechanical devices benefit from use. What does the forum members think about running their watches, should they be run daily, each week, each month or once a year. Does use improve performance or demand more regular servicing?

As all communication should be two way, I thought that I would share my first watch with you. It is a H Kemshead, Manchester pair cased detached lever, hallmarked Chester 1821. The chip on the dial is clear to all, but otherwise it is a really great watch.

Cheers Len


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Len and welcome to :rltb: That's a lovely old watch you've posted and I look forward to seeing more of your collection. I have five pocket watches collected over the last three or four years, a Waltham full hunter, a Masonic dialled Elgin, a beautiful green gold filled Hamilton, a Garrard and a modern skeleton pocket watch that I bought soley to see the layout of a typical PW.

I wear mine about a couple of times each a year (except the modern one) with the full kit of double Albert, fob and sovereign holder.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi there, the more watches you collect the more likely it is that some rarely get wound. As years can pass that is not good for any watch. When I asked a couple of watchmakers about this their advice was to wind once monthly. With regards to fusees / verges etc was told not to fully wind them. That applied to fusee wall and bracket clocks as well.

Needless to say was also told they should be regularly serviced though due to costs that has to be selective. If you are able to maintain your own watches that is bound to give a better understanding of the mechanics along with the additional pleasure of having the ability to do so.

Regards

David


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

great chain Roger

very nice


----------

